# Best Vinyl Cutter - Low Cost?



## shawnar80 (Jul 23, 2008)

I have a business where I make baby clothes. Looking for a vinyl cutter to heat press to clothing. Don't need something big, wondering if the Roland Stika 8" is a good choice? Does anyone know about this cutter, or have any recommendations for others? I'm new at this, so anything you could offer would be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## NESBOW (Sep 10, 2006)

take a look at robocraft, this will give several other options. not sure how these will work with vinyl but worth a look


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Check out the Uscutter brand, you can get more bang for your buck with them . IMHO ..... JB


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

I agree with JB, so much so I own 2 US Cutter machines and they can't be beat for the price.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I know the Uscutter cutters do a great job and if you add in some eco film the combo will be hard to beat. ..... JB


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Now you had to go there didn't you? You knew that would draw a response from me.    Well I can tell you, if you order Siser's Easyweed from Specialty-Graphics then you've got Eco-Film at a $3.00-$4.00 savings per roll.


----------



## shawnar80 (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks so much for all the advice, I really do appreciate it! Sorry if this is a stupid question, but what exactly is eco-film?  

Also, for a heat press, do I need to ensure that it meets a certain temperature, or are all heat presses the same?


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Eco film is the name of a vinyl product sold by www.imprintables.com . As for a heat press , I sggest you by a brand name( Hix,Phoenix Phire,Hotronix,and mighty press). You can buy cheaper and you get exactly what you pay for CHEAP. The name brand press will give you much better service and better longevity. .... JB


----------



## cbs1963 (May 31, 2007)

Hi Shawna, for baby clothes only you would not need a very large press. Search the web for heat presses. Bring back what you find and ask questions about it. With a press, good support is very very helpful as are warranty's. I have a Geo Knight press. When the buzzer quit working, I emailed them and they sent a new buzzer quickly with really good instructions. Good support helps. As for the cutter a good low cost solution would be an MH series from US Cutter. They have very good support as well and start at $270. Just be aware that this company sells on ebay as well. The warranty is longer if ordered from their own website. Once again I encourage you to research before you buy. This business is huge with equipment to fit every possible budget.


----------



## gordon4444 (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi
I have been using the Craft Robo made by Graphtec for around two years now. it is excellent fot small items.


----------



## midwaste (Apr 8, 2008)

Another vote for USCutter and Eco-film. I have a LaserPoint 24 and love it.
Just got some Eco-film a few weeks ago and its great. I especially think it would work well for baby clothes, its very soft, smooth and would wipe off easily..


----------



## shawnar80 (Jul 23, 2008)

You are all such a wealth of information, thank you!! Spoke to a few local dealers who don't sell the STIKA. One dealer said it was because it's an "inferior and problematic machine" -- seemed to get good reviews, so I thought I was making a good choice, but I'm definitely going to look at US Cutters. Also going to look at the Graphtek one because I've heard good things about it.

On a side note -- what's an "optical eye" on a vinyl cutter? do I need it?


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

shawnar80 said:


> You are all such a wealth of information, thank you!! Spoke to a few local dealers who don't sell the STIKA. One dealer said it was because it's an "inferior and problematic machine" -- seemed to get good reviews, so I thought I was making a good choice, but I'm definitely going to look at US Cutters. Also going to look at the Graphtek one because I've heard good things about it.
> 
> On a side note -- what's an "optical eye" on a vinyl cutter? do I need it?


An optical eye is for sensing registration marks on pre-printed designs if you utilize a heat transfer printer, or vinyl printer. It allows you to contour cut around the outside of the pre-printed design, so no more time consuming use of the old school scissors method.


----------



## shawnar80 (Jul 23, 2008)

I think I'm going to go with the USCutter 12 inch MH-series Vinyl Cutter.

For all of you who have had experience with US Cutter, is this model good?

Any experience you can offer would be much appreciated! Thanks


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Shawna I have the MH 721 which is the 24" model. Honestly for the extra couple bucks I definitely recommend a 24" cutter. You don't think you will "need" it. But you will, trust me.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Yep David is right, you get a better cut yield with a 24, while I understand the 12" will take 15"material its cut capacity is a lot smaller than the 12" cut so you got waste


----------



## shawnar80 (Jul 23, 2008)

theflowerboxx said:


> Shawna I have the MH 721 which is the 24" model. Honestly for the extra couple bucks I definitely recommend a 24" cutter. You don't think you will "need" it. But you will, trust me.


David -- thanks so much the advice. Even though I'm only using it for baby clothing, you've got a point -- in the long run, it will definitely be a better investment! Just out of curiosity, can I set it up without the stand (even though it comes with it)? Or does it need the stand to operate?

Thanks!


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Nope you don't need the stand, but it's ALOT nicer with it sitting on it so you have a place to put the roll of vinyl. But it's not necessary.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I have one cutter with a stand and one without. I like the stand, but it's not a show stopper. .... JB


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey Shawna, UScutter.com has also has a forum with alot of info regarding the cutters you are looking at, it's nice to read as much as you can before you buy, and between these two forums, you'll have alot. Here you go: USCutter Vinyl Cutter and Sign Making Forum - Index


----------

